# Most Users Ever Online Was 185 On Today, 12:56 Pm



## Carboy (15/11/10)

Congratulations AHB we have a new user on-line record... amazing how the offer of a free book or two gets the book worms out of the brewhouse. (Beat the old record by 50 users).

Cheers
Carboy :icon_cheers:


----------



## raven19 (15/11/10)

Bloody tight ass brewers! :lol:


----------



## kelbygreen (15/11/10)

lol who has time to go online at 1pm? no wonder people are getting fired for being on here at work


----------



## brett mccluskey (15/11/10)

kelbygreen said:


> lol who has time to go online at 1pm? no wonder people are getting fired for being on here at work


I only had to let 17 emplolyees"go" this afternoon! thanks AHB for helping me weed out the slackers


----------



## haysie (15/11/10)

were there any brains per capita?


----------



## kelbygreen (15/11/10)

lol what you get them hooked on home brew then they slack off so you sack them for visiting a home brew site  nice work


----------



## dcx3 (15/11/10)

I dont have time to read the book im on here to much


----------

